# I am Punting on this motor



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Well i take the motor to warfield and its going to be 600 dollars to do what I want...I am basicly going to punt on this motor. I Also can't even find a shaft for it either...Buy what a WASTE. I guess I have to stick with my GE 11" motor I guess...
Any one want to buy the thing name your price reasonably...


----------



## mriches (Jan 20, 2010)

What motor would that be...?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Well Well i take the motor to warfield and its going to be 600 dollars to do what I want...I am basicly going to punt on this motor. I Also can't even find a shaft for it either...Buy what a WASTE. I guess I have to stick with my GE 11" motor I guess...
> Any one want to buy the thing name your price reasonably...


Is that that 11" u were going to put on the go kart...   ( or was that a 13") lol


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Is that that 11" u were going to put on the go kart...   ( or was that a 13") lol


Niether its a 10" Compound wound motor I bought here recently....Total JUNK!!! for an EV that is.....

Yes I am rethinking the 11 inch motor on the kart...Just too top heavey...If I could get it lower then I might use it..


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Made a few observastions last night...the field draws 2 amps at 36 volts. 
It seem to have a fairly high inductance, this is just a guess really but give quite a jolt when you disconnect power from it.. Just an observation really...yawn..more to come..


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

I have decided to keep the windings as they are and not try to make any mods to this motor. But I need to find a way to get a shaft for this.
Major you mentioned at some time that you were some what familure with this inverted 19 spline shaft. Is there some place I need to look to get a hint on this? The shaft is also 1.5 iches diameter...any ideas?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> ........ But I need to find a way to get a shaft for this.
> Major you mentioned at some time that you were some what familure with this inverted 19 spline shaft. Is there some place I need to look to get a hint on this?


See http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...lp-german-motor-32534p2.html?highlight=bs1929 post #17. If it is that particular internal spline, actually serration, it has a 90 degree straight profile, which may be able to be cut using an end mill. Won't be easy. May be better off replacing the shaft.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> See http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...lp-german-motor-32534p2.html?highlight=bs1929 post #17. If it is that particular internal spline, actually serration, it has a 90 degree straight profile, which may be able to be cut using an end mill. Won't be easy. May be better off replacing the shaft.


 
Yeah I unfortunatly I talked with Warfield about replacing the shaft..they say its WAY too big on the Armature lam like amost 2 inches or something like that...sigh....i don't know dude..looks like i'm whipped again....i out did my self on this motor i think


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a side note, I actually took a full wave rectifer and Hooked it to 120 volts outlet to run the filed 120 volts DC. Then took 24 volts worth of battries and ran it to the armature circuit and it ran at about 750 RPM... Has a real hard jump when you first put the 24 volts on. It sounds like one of those aircraft generators sort of and only draws 7 amps...

The field barely gets warm at 120 volts DC after about 15 minutes..


----------

